# Mutant Mass?



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yes i have used the search button, but theres not much said about it.

so what does people think about it?

found it cheap and was thinking about buying

http://www.musclefinesse.com/pvl-mutant-mass.aspx

*Amount Per Serving*

Per 4 scoops (260g):

Calories: 1050

Fat:18g

Saturated: 3g

Trans Fat: 0g

Cholest.: 60mg

Sodium: 360mg

Potassium: 1400mg

Carbohydrates: 170g

Sugar: 29g

Fibre: 5g

Protein: 52g

*Typical Amino Acid Per Serving:*

Alanine: 2g

Arginine: 1.2g

Aspartic Acid: 5.1g

Cystine: 1.2g

Glutamic Acid: 3.4g

Glutamine: 6.9g

Glycine: 1.2g

Histidine: 0.8g

Isoleucine: 3.3g

Leucine: 5.2g

Lysine: 4.2g

Methionine: 0.7g

Phenylalanine: 1.7g

Proline: 3.4g

Serine: 2.6g

Threonine: 3.4g

Tryptophan: 0.8g

Tyrosine: 1.8g

Valine: 3.1g


----------



## saaam (Aug 4, 2009)

My mate just bought a stack of it from GNC, can let you know how he rates it. Dont wanna hijack but what gym do you go to in reading?


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

Im interested in this aswell any feedback would be heavily repped. Wonder how long a 6800g bag would last at 4 scoops a time?


----------



## saaam (Aug 4, 2009)

Mullen said:


> Im interested in this aswell any feedback would be heavily repped. Wonder how long a 6800g bag would last at 4 scoops a time?


6800/260= 26 servings, give or take 1.

He says its the best gain stuff hes used, so I guess he rates it pretty highly.

edit: He splits servings, one in the AM one PW.


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

170g of carbs in one go seems too much, doesn't it?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

with 30g sugar .. damn .. why not just make your own


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

sizar said:


> with 30g sugar .. damn .. why not just make your own


x2


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

saaam said:


> 6800/260= 26 servings, give or take 1.
> 
> He says its the best gain stuff hes used, so I guess he rates it pretty highly.
> 
> edit: He splits servings, one in the AM one PW.


Seems pretty good but its expensive IMO. 26 servings at say two a day is only 13 days. So i would need two bags to last almost a month. Where as Muscle fuel Anabolic lasts me almost a month off 4KG two shakes (3 scoops) a day.

Reps for the serving guide though:thumb:


----------

